# MUST SEE: Pros playing golf darts



## Tagels03

In the run up to the Open, TaylorMade gathered six of their pros and paired them with a celebrity for a game of darts with a difference: they had to use golf clubs.
Golf video – golf darts – TaylorMade


----------



## tutp36

try to buffer the video


----------

